# Anne est très religieuse



## Thomas1

Bonjour,

J'aimerais savoir si la phrase suivante est correcte en français :

Anne est très religieuse, tous les quatre dimanches, elle va à la confession/se confesser,  tous les dimanches participe à la messe et va à la communion.​Je ne sais pas si on peut dire « aller à la confession » et « aller à la communion »

Merci d'avance,
T.


----------



## quinoa

elle se rend à la messe  /  elle va à confesse, va se confesser  /   elle va communier


----------



## Thomas1

Bonsoir Quinoa et merci !

Si l'on dit  « va à confesse », peut-on dire aussi « va à confession » ?

Va communier, est-ce que l'option avec le substantif communion n'existe pas ?


----------



## quinoa

Eh oui, tout cela est bizarre. Mais c'est vrai que l'expression usitée est "à confesse". (Je vais à confesse, je reviens de confesse.) Mais on dira je suis "en confession" pour le moment même où je confesse mes péchés en présence du prêtre. 
"Aller à la communion" n'est pas incorrect, mais on dira "aller communier"


----------



## Flore!

Bonjour Thomas 



> elle se rend à la messe  /  elle va à confesse, va se confesser  /   elle va communier


Tiens c'est étrange je n'ai absolument pas les mêmes expressions que toi Quinoa !

Je dirais plutôt :
   • Elle va à la messe / Elle va à l'église
("aller à la messe" est pour moi légèrement plus péjoratif que "aller à l'église", mais je ne suis pas sûre que ça soit vraiment le cas.)

    • Elle va se (faire ?) confesser (et je n'ai vraiment jamais entendu "aller à confesse" ailleurs que dans des vieux livres !)

    • Elle va communier / Elle va prendre l'eucharistie




> Je ne sais pas si on peut dire [...] « aller à la communion »


A ma connaissance, « aller à la communion » s'emploie plutôt quand on se rend à la fête célébrant la première communion de quelqu'un ("Je suis allée à la (première) communion d'Anne dimanche dernier").

Et... si je puis me permettre, quelques remarques encore 
Pour moi, mais là encore je me trompe peut-être alors j'espère que d'autres me corrigeront, si on me dit "Anne est religieuse" je comprends qu'elle a véritablement prononcé des vœux de religion, autrement dit qu'elle est « bonne-sœur ». Et du coup, "_très _religieuse" me fait un peu bizarre !
Je dirais plutôt : « Anne est très pratiquante »

Et (mais là je chipote, pardon !) "un dimanche par mois" est peut-être plus idiomatique que "tous les quatre dimanches" même si là encore je pense que les avis sont partagés...

Bon courage


----------



## pointvirgule

Vous êtes toute jeune, Flore, vous ne l'avez peut-être jamais entendue, mais _aller à confesse_ est l'expression consacrée (pour ainsi dire).


----------



## Flore!

pointvirgule said:


> Vous êtes toute jeune, Flore, vous ne l'avez peut-être jamais entendue, mais _aller à confesse_ est l'expression consacrée (pour ainsi dire).



Alors ça doit dépendre des régions et des milieux  Pour moi, un Français d'aujourd'hui qui voudrait se confesser dirait plutôt... ben qu'il voudrait se confesser justement, et non qu'il souhaite aller à confesse. "Aller à confesse" a vraiment pour moi quelque chose de désuet, d'obsolète. (allez, j'en rajoute encore une couche Quinoa ? ) 
Ou peut-être que ce sont les confessionnaux qui sont obsolètes ?


----------



## quinoa

Il va de soi que les confessions se pratiquent peu en tête à tête avec un prêtre aujourd'hui, puisque elles sont effectuées de manière collective, du moins pour ce qu'il m'en souvient.
Donc tout va dépendre des pratiques, du contexte évoqué et de l'époque choisie.


----------



## JiPiJou

Le vocabulaire religieux évolue asse vite et a complètement changé, de même que les pratiques religieuses, depuis "Vatican II" (il y a plus de trente ans !). Mais, les gens qui sont allés au catéchisme lorsqu'ils étaient jeunes et qui n'ont plus fréquenté l'Eglise ensuite ont tendance à continuer d'utiliser les termes dont ils avaient l'habitude à l'époque et qui peuvent paraître désuets aujourd'hui.

Pour ce qui est de la France (car je crois qu'il y a des différences notables avec le Canada dans ce domaine) :

1) "Aller à confesse" est une expression :
-- a) utilisée par les gens... qui n'y vont pas (et parfois de façon humoristique, par exemple lorsque quelqu'un a fait un écart de conduite : « N'oublie pas d'aller à confesse ! ») ;
-- b) employée par des personnes d'un certain âge.
"Aller à la confession" ne se dit pas. L'expression normale est « aller se confesser ».

2) "Etre religieux" est en effet assez bizarre et sent la traduction. Le mot "pratiquant" est possible, mais on n'est pas "*très* pratiquant" (même si cela se dit) ; on l'est ou on ne l'est pas. On dirait plutôt « Anne est très pieuse ».

3) "tous les quatre dimanches" est également inusité. On peut dire « tous les mois », mais le côté *comptable *de la chose renvoie à une période désuète (pré-conciliaire) du catholicisme : on ne se confesse plus à dates fixes comme on irait prendre un abonnement mensuel (une assurance ?) ; on se confesse lorsqu'on estime devoir le faire. De nos jours, on dirait donc « régulièrement ».

4) "participer à la messe" et "aller à la communion" sont également maladroits. On « va à la messe » (ce qui n'est pas la même chose que "aller à l'église", qui signifie "pratiquer" de façon plus générale) et on « communie ».

Donc :
« Anne est très pieuse. Elle se confesse régulièrement et, tous les dimanches, va à la messe et communie. »


----------



## pointvirgule

JiPiJou said:


> 1) "Aller à confesse" est une expression : [...]
> b) employée par des personnes d'un certain âge.


Bon ben, on est des vieux schnocks, quinoa.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Tomek,

Je suis entièrement d'accord avec tout ce que JiPiJou a dit.
(et quinoa et Pointvirgule, on est trois schnocks alors : je dis aussi aller à confesse pour rigoler. )


----------



## Punky Zoé

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> (et quinoa et Pointvirgule, on est trois schnocks alors : je dis aussi aller à confesse pour rigoler. )


Bonjour

(plus une !)Il faut dire qu'on l'utilise maintenant dans l'entreprise lorsque quelqu'un va subir son entretien d'évaluation, "il/elle va à confesse".


----------



## itka

> Il faut dire qu'on l'utilise maintenant dans l'entreprise lorsque quelqu'un va subir son entretien d'évaluation, "il/elle va à confesse".


Comme Punky ! 
Il faut dire que je ne connais absolument plus personne qui aille se confesser à l'église, par contre je lis l'expression "aller à confesse" de temps à autre, dans des journaux (politiques, souvent) pour parler justement de quelqu'un qui fait (ou qui va faire) des révélations sur quelque magouille...

Autrement dit, il semble que le sens figuré perdure.


----------



## The Ho

Lorsque je pratiquais, je suis toujours allé _me confesser_ et je suis toujours allé _communier_.

Je n'ai jamais entendu quelqu'un utiliser d'autres expressions dans le cadre de mon éducation religieuse.


----------



## JiPiJou

Je me garderai d'accuser qui que ce soit d'être un vieux schnock, au risque de devoir... aller à confesse pour me repentir de ma médisance.  

Je ferai seulement mon mea culpa pour ne pas avoir assez insisté sur la différence entre les expressions du langage courant -- parfois au sens figuré comme l'illustrent les posts précédents -- et qui ne prouvent nullement la schnockitude de ceux qui les emploient, et le contexte précis qui nous était proposé par _*Thomas1 *_qui nécessitait un vocabulaire très orthodoxe.

Cet acte de contrition suffira-t-il pour mériter l'absolution ?


----------



## Chimel

JiPiJou said:


> Cet acte de contrition suffira-t-il pour mériter l'absolution ?


Oui, mais tu nous réciteras quatre Ave Maria et deux Pater, mon fils ! 

Tout cela est très pertinent. J'ajouterai seulement que si la phrase en question se rapporte à une situation du passé (par exemple, un roman dont l'action se déroule au 19e siècle), "elle va à confesse un dimanche sur quatre" pourrait être utilisé pour restituer le vocabulaire et les pratiques de l'époque (pour faire non pas "couleur locale" mais plutôt "couleur temporelle"...).

Mais sinon, pour moi aussi, l'expression contemporaine et non ironique ou figurée est bien "(aller) se confesser".


----------



## quinoa

Chimel, j'applaudis, vous me l'otez de la bouche....


----------



## Nanon

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Je dis aussi aller à confesse pour rigoler.


Moi, les mots "aller à confesse" m'évoquent irrésistiblement Georges Brassens (et bien entendu des jeux de mots inavouables).


JiPiJou said:


> le contexte précis qui (...) nécessitait un vocabulaire très orthodoxe.


Très catholique, tant qu'à faire ... D'accord, je sors.


----------



## Nicomon

pointvirgule said:


> Bon ben, on est des vieux schnocks, quinoa.


 Ben moi, qui suis une « vieille schnock » sans péchés à confesser, j'ai toujours cru que l'expression était « _aller à *la *confesse_ » et que c'était à la québécoise qu'on laissait tomber l'article. Comme dans _aller àaa' messe_. 

Bien d'accord pour _pieuse_ plutôt que _religieuse_ - ou peut-être _*dévote*_ :





> Personne pieuse, qui manifeste un attachement sincère aux pratiques religieuses.


 
Et puis j'ajoute un *Credo* à la pénitence de JiPijou. (Idéalement en latin)


----------

